# TT RS Plus Mini Detail



## philnotts99 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hello

Its her first clean by me, so i thought i'd treat her to some polish and wax!

First off was to spray Valetpro Citrus Pre Wash to all the lower panels and wheel arches.









Iron-X was used on all the alloys to remove all the dirt and bring them up!









Next up was to snow foam the whole car.









Once washed with the wash mitt and 2 bucket method , the car was dried, polished and waxed!

End results!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice job 8)


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

She looks good Phil


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

Nice job mate got to get me some iron x looks like it does great job breaking down dirt on wheels.


----------



## philnotts99 (Jan 12, 2013)

Iron-X is one of the best products i own.

Even when i dont have time to wash the car, i get the Iron-X out, spray onto the alloys, leave 2ish mins then jet off. The car looks 100x better already!

Thank you for the other comments!

Phil


----------



## rossored (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi Phil does iron x strip any wax that's on the car ?


----------



## philnotts99 (Jan 12, 2013)

I only use Iron X on my alloys.... Was you looking to use Iron X as a pre-wash?

Phil


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

rossored said:


> Hi Phil does iron x strip any wax that's on the car ?


See the 9th post in the thread, straight from CarPr themselves...
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... p?t=211655


----------



## sevy (Sep 14, 2011)

Looking good Phil - Daytona looks stunning when clean and with your CF wing mirrors etc looks fantastic...


----------

